
Proterra, an electric bus that can travel farther than a typical city bus - annelise
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3051475/meet-the-electric-bus-that-could-push-every-other-polluting-bus-off-the-road?partner=hackernews
======
dalke
There are other electric buses. Volvo, for example, has a concept bus going
through tests on line 55 in Gothenburg, Sweden. Here's an article, alas in
Swedish, about the bus - [http://www.goteborgelectricity.se/node/19499/om-
elbussen](http://www.goteborgelectricity.se/node/19499/om-elbussen) .

Some highlights: electric motor using lithium-ion batteries and regenerative
braking; charged from the power grid at the terminal stations; charging take
about 6 minutes, which is more than enough for the entire route; and wi-fi and
power outlets onboard.

Do note that it's only a 10 km route. The spec page at
[http://www.goteborgelectricity.se/sites/default/files/conten...](http://www.goteborgelectricity.se/sites/default/files/content/PDF/volvo_electric_concept_bus_se.pdf)
says that the charge time is 6 min/10km. The bus mentioned at fastcoexist
appears to be designed for a full-day charge for the entire route, rather than
more frequent quick charges during the day.

~~~
betimsl
> The bus mentioned at fastcoexist appears to be designed for a full-day
> charge for the entire route, rather than more frequent quick charges during
> the day.

Which is not that practical because it has to carry all that extra battery
weight. There are other american electric bus companies that are cheaper and
better than this.

Future eBUSes have to be route configurable, this way it'll be lighter and BMS
would be much simpler.

~~~
dalke
I think that's a good point.

Though isn't that part of a more complex calculation? Gothenburg already has
an electric tram service, which uses a pantograph to connect to overhead power
lines. They already have the staff with experience similar to what's needed
for an electric bus which charges up at the end-points.

But in a city which doesn't have that infrastructure or experience, or which
may have difficulties in getting the rights to install new power systems at
the stopping points, it may be more cost effective to use a bus that can be in
service for a longer time before recharging.

~~~
betimsl
> Though isn't that part of a more complex calculation? It is, but it's not a
> big problem. The vehicle/bus will have to be serviced every N Kms, at this
> point, the garage will know either to put a bigger battery in it or to put a
> smaller one -- this decision would be generated from a sophisticated
> algorithm which crunches all the measurement data taken from that route, and
> measuring these KPI nowadays are proven to be cheap.

Second thing. In the future when people become more aware/educated about
carbon footprint and pollution this wouldn't be a problem. And that future is
more near than ever, look at the VW scandal.

